# Feeling rubbish



## Sidd (Apr 4, 2013)

I just feel quite rubbish today, didnt know where to vent my feelings...
I've had 3 rounds of IUI which have failed and we are now hoping to go on to IVF. We have male factors and I have a very low AMH. 
Had been feeling kinda positive about the IVF, but today I found out that my cousin is pregnant. I think the worse thing about this is that she's been married just 3 months..I know that I am supposed to feel happy for her, but I just feel awful..had lots of tears feel like life has just been so unfair. 

Had to get that out of my system..had a good cry when mum told me this morning, I don't really know how to get through this feeling.

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend..good luck to all you lovely ladies


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

I hope you don't mind me posting as I have been lucky, but I didn't want to read and run. This whole infertility thing is horribly unfair, and it does hurt when people get pregnant, especially when they fall quickly. My sister fell by accident before when we were still ttc and it took me weeks to go see my niece when she was born - infertility is so painful and so difficult. A good cry helps.    


We are also male factor and I don't know what my amh was last cycle but I only got 3 mature eggs, one fertilized and became our DS. It only takes one. Sending you love and best wishes for your IVF cycle    it will work for you


----------



## Sidd (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you for your reply Kandykane..I really appreciate your message. It made me feel alittle positive about things 😊

Really happy that things worked out for u..keeping positive is proving to be quite hard these days but I am  trying..thank you x


----------



## coucou2009 (Sep 12, 2012)

Dear Sidd,
I know exactly how you feel. It is hard to see people become pregnant so easily whether by mistake or if they have been trying. For us infertiles, we can not just become pregnant when we want. We need to go through cycles and poking and prodding to just get one child. I can tell you from experience that IVF works better than IUIs (I had six of them and only one chemical pregnancy). IVF can work and you too will get your child. It might take more than one cycle but think of yourself as a warrior. AMH levels can be dealt with so don`t worry


----------



## Sidd (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you for your reply coucou, I just felt so bad when I first found out coz I went to her wedding only 3 months ago! Just couldn't believe it..
I know my time will come but sometimes I feels so exhausted with it all and find it so unfair. 

Thanks for your positivity..really needed that this morning 
Hope you are having a lovely wk/end x


----------



## coucou2009 (Sep 12, 2012)

Your welome Sidd. I feel like fertile people have no idea what this journey is like. And it is a journey. Don`t worry. Just do what the Dr. recommends and I am sure it will work out. 

Enjoy your day


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

hi sidd i'm sorry to hear you're feeling pants. my cousins daughter is 15 weeks with a mistake,,,, I cried a lot over that but stay positive you're time will come.
afm i'm currently trying to make a list of things me and dh will do together as we're taking a break from ttc and trying to get our marriage back on track. we've lost touch with why w got married in the first place so that's my focus at the moment
hope you're feel more positive soon xxx


----------



## Sidd (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you for your kind words Elli😊 it really helps to know that there are people here who know exactly how I feel..yesterday I felt absolutely crap to be honest...it was just too much to deal with
I feel alittle better today, will also help to go back to work where I will be too busy to think! 

Really glad to hear that you and your dh are getting back on track..this journey is horrible and it's a real test.. Thank you again x


----------



## flowerfly33 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Sidd
Keeping busy at work has been my plan of action too!  Although most of the time I am fine, you do get black days where everything seems so hopeless and unfair.  There is no option but keep on the treadmill and see what life throws at you.  On the plus side, these 'character building' experiences must have their positive sides (just struggle to see what they are at time!)  I hope you are feeling a bit more upbeat today.
Flower x


----------



## Sidd (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you Flower 😊 I really appreciate your message..I feel ok now, going back to work has helped to distract me lots..I do have some really bad days when things will happen which will remind me of the whole situation, but I do my best to stay busy..
How are you doing?  Thank u so much for taking the time out to reply to my message x


----------

